# Pregnant Hamster. Please help me



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

Hi,

I have just been given a pregnant hamster (they say) by my next door neighbour, do i need to do anything to help her. 

They were gonna take her to the rspca so I took her in.

Any help will be greatly appricated.

Thanks


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

What type of hamster is she? How pregnant is she?


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

Hi TDM,

She is a Syrian and they said about 4 days pregnant 

x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Firstly dont panic, the important thing to remember is that they need to be left alone to get on with it. You will need a cage or tank that the babies and mummy can live in comfortably for around 3/4 weeks and wont escape from. You wont be able to clean the cage from just before the birth untill after the babies are fully furred and have their eyes open. You can give mum more protein but that tbh that carries its own risks as it can cause the babies to be larger and can have problems with the birth, if she looks like she needs building up though protein might be needed. Once the babies are born though she will need extra protein to help with milk production. Put the cage somewhere quiet but get her used to your hand going into the cage to fill up her bowl and change the water and talk to her so your voice isnt unusual to her, once she has the babies that is all you should do in the cage, dont try to peep at the babies at all. Just meant to say too, well done for rescuing her, did her previous owners deliberately breed her?


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

I am quite worried about her as she only looks tiny herself.

She is in a Savic rody what they gave me , is that ok?

Thank you , she is so sweet.. Well, I asked them , and they blamed the children. but how would they know how to breed a hamster? 

What sort of protein foods can i give her. I have read about bread and milk . Can I use Sherleys Lactol. But unsure of dosage of powered milk to water. i can buy some tomorrow down pet shop. or anything else i will need
x



thedogsmother said:


> Firstly dont panic, the important thing to remember is that they need to be left alone to get on with it. You will need a cage or tank that the babies and mummy can live in comfortably for around 3/4 weeks and wont escape from. You wont be able to clean the cage from just before the birth untill after the babies are fully furred and have their eyes open. You can give mum more protein but that tbh that carries its own risks as it can cause the babies to be larger and can have problems with the birth, if she looks like she needs building up though protein might be needed. Once the babies are born though she will need extra protein to help with milk production. Put the cage somewhere quiet but get her used to your hand going into the cage to fill up her bowl and change the water and talk to her so your voice isnt unusual to her, once she has the babies that is all you should do in the cage, dont try to peep at the babies at all. Just meant to say too, well done for rescuing her, did her previous owners deliberately breed her?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

That cage isnt really big enough for a Syrian and when she has the babies it would really smell bad very quickly being so small, they stink anyway after 3 weeks. It isnt that easy to breed syrians so I think theyve probably had an idea to breed the hamsters then regretted it when they realised how many spare cages they are going to need. You can find the more high protein things on the treats list http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/33677-hamster-treats.html I gave my little dwarf hammie chicken and meal worms when she had her litter, egg food is great for them too, its the stuff you feed to nesting birds, you cna get it from most pet shops. dont give her cows milk as dairy isnt good for rodents. How old is she?


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

Not really sure on her age / I would say about 12/13 weeks. im not sure.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Poor little thing, Spike was only about 8 weeks old when she had her litter and she had a rubbish start in life with a [email protected] diet and she did fine, she lives with her two daughters still now.


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

Update:

She is starting to bulge now. an trying to bite me lol

Shes not very keen on the egg, but loves Milk Drops and Im gonna do her some Bread soaked in Lactol Milk Today. 


Im also having a bit of a disaster. I put Angel and Caspian in the Sammy Playpen. SEPARATE) but when I turned me back for just a few seconds he was in there with her mating.:scared:

Really stressed with worry because she has had the Wet Tail. :frownShes ok now tho)


----------



## romjob1804 (Oct 11, 2009)

yes as catsmother says, feed her a lil porridge, cooked chicken and scrambled egg without the milk. just do it in the microwave, hammies are pregnant for 16 days, on the 13th to 14th day, clean and disinfect her cage completely as wil be very smelly after 2 weeks with all them hammies in there, take her wheel and any toys out. as you will get babies flying around everywhere. so in her cage should just be a nice cushy nest, no cotton wool like bedding either, give her more bedding than normal. food bowl and water bottle thats it, also take any extra levels out as you dont want her to give birth on that. then on the 16th leave her in complete piece, dont be tempted to touch the nest as if you transfer your smell to it she may feel threatened and kill her babies, also if you see any babies on their own out of the nest dont panic mum should notice and put them back in. if you think its been too long as a last resort use a spoon to place the babie calmly back in the nest, after 2 weeks or so when there eyes open you can take mum out and put her in her ball for some well needed excercise and handle the babies one by one. clean the cage and put them all back together stil continue to feed all the egg etc as this will make the babies grow nice and strong. at 4 weeks you will need to separate the babies and put them in single sex cages. 5 to 6 weeks they can go to their new homes : ). hope this helps and i havent gabbled on too much, good luck and i look forward to hearing of their progress : ). xx


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hamsters - Welcome to Mad About Hamsters
This site has a breeding section and a forum and also some breeding diaries so should be a place to get specialist advice


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Leah100 said:


> Hamsters - Welcome to Mad About Hamsters
> This site has a breeding section and a forum and also some breeding diaries so should be a place to get specialist advice


This site is AMAZING! I loved it! xx


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Do you know what you're going to do with the babies? 

I'm in Kent too


----------



## AnimalKingdom (May 1, 2010)

lovely babies


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

Flissy said:


> Do you know what you're going to do with the babies?
> 
> I'm in Kent too


hiya

i have a few homes lined up and a family run pet shop is also interested.

shes due on saturday so i have been told.

xx


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

AnimalKingdom said:


> lovely babies


thank you. will put piccies on of the babies once they open their eyes.

x


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

Flissy, would you like another baby hammy? :lol:

x


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

CatsMother said:


> Flissy, would you like another baby hammy? :lol:
> 
> x


Hahahaha lets see if I can win my mum round 

I can't wait to see pics of the babies when they come :thumbup:


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

9 Babies :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwwww I cant wait for piccies, congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

yey!  congratulations x


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

Thanks Everyone.

Shes very content. and doesnt mind people watching. tho I think it was a difficult birth as it was one pup every 45 mins even an hour.

Question:
Some pups have black eyes. but the others havent got no colouring on their eyes 

x


----------

